# Contract DTG Printer Philadelphia PA Area?



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, I don't have the time to spend on DTG printing. I have tried and love the idea of doing it myself. But with my new franchise and the new t-shirt line and the lack of production requirements at this time, DTG just isn't going to work. SO, I am looking for someone to do my DTG printing for me.
My requirements:
Must be able to do light and dark shirts (I will supply the shirts).
Must not have a minimum order.
1 week turn around on small orders (less than 12 shirts).
Agree not to sell or distribute my images for any reason.
Accept credit cards or checks for payment.
Be in the Philadelphia area so that if we need to exchange items or get together it is feasible.

If you are interested, I need to know your charges based on full color 12 x 14 inch prints for both black and white shirts. I will need a sample print (I will supply the garment and image to be printed) and any contract you will want.


----------



## twistinthewick (Mar 17, 2012)

I am North of you Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Area. I have a NeoFlex DTG Textile and Solvent and also offer Sublimation and Vinyl.
If you don't find anyone closer feel free to contact me I would glad to help you.
Cathie


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Ray, just call NeoCHICK! You can't get any better than the NeoFlex, and she has proven herself to be able to print off some nice looking shirts. You'll be giving your customers the best quality out there so long as you...give her great shirts to work with. Please don't expect magic to occur with shirts that don't print well. So make sure you ask NeoCHICK what she likes to use, and go that route. My recommendations are the Phoenix shirts from Justin Walker, or Keya.


----------



## twistinthewick (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank for the vote of confidence Sean. I have only been a Neofamily member a short time but I feel the LOVE! I do however have 33 years experience in commercial printing and screeen printing and sublimation. Been around the block a few times.
For the price and quality I love Keya! I just wish they had some Ladies cut shirts, maybe if we ask nicely.
I talked to Ray today and I am actually printing 2 of his designs right now to send to him tomorrow.
Again Thank You.
Cathie


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

